# A way to make a cane.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is something I did for our carving group on making a cane. I hope of help to some of you getting started. See numbered pictures. This is just a way to make a cane. Not the way.

1) I cut a 2"x4"x8" block of wood for the handle. Then drew out the shape of the handle. Before cutting it out I marked the center of what would be the post of the handle and drilled a 5/16th" hole 1 3/8" deep. making sure the hole would be square the bottom of the post. The cut out the shape of the handle.. When cut out it was 2 1/4" from the bottom of the post of the handle to the top of the saddle cut in the handle.

2)Then I drilled a 5/16th" hole 1 5/8th" deep in the center of the 1 1/4" diameter shaft. making sure the hole was square to the top of the shaft. The depth of both holes was chosen to fit in the 5/16th"x 3" hanger bolt being used as a connecter. I use either a hander bolt or a section of all-thread as connecter Most of the time. I also use 1" or larger diameter shafts. Its just my choice.

3)then I glue the hanger bolt in place in the shaft Making sure it is seated all the way down in the hole. I used 2 part epoxy for many years but the last few canes I have done I have used Gorilla Glue. It expands as it dries and really lock in the connector. But because it dose expand a thin even coat on that part of the bole or all thread is all you need. I let it dry over night.

4) Next I dry fit the handle. I may have to drill out a little more. Or I may have to file or sand one or both surfaces to get a snug fit. Once I am happy with the fit I remove the handle and apply the glue both to the connector and the surfaces of where the handle and shaft meet and screw them together.

5) when using all-thread I have to clamp it down. I use a pipe clamp to hold it together while drying.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent instructional on cane building CV3.

This pic is of one of my first canes that I attached the handle to. It is made from a black cherry stick and red oak handle. The handle I put in my vice, leveled it, drilled an 1/8" pilot hole, then bored half way through with a 1 1/8" spade bit. The staff is tapered down to fit the handle hole. I then drilled 1/4" hole in the handle and staff. I used carpenters glue to attach a 1/4" dowel in the handle and let it dry overnight. After dry fitting the handle and staff, making any adjustments to the staff center, I then glued the handle to the stick. .

Since I made this stick and a couple more I have upgraded to using epoxy and the all thread rather than glue and wood dowels. It seems to set up quicker and makes the bonding go a bit better than with carpenters glue.

I have learned much from the guys and gals on these forums', I learn something darn near every time I log on. Today I picked up the Gorilla glue idea, I like not having to mix it.

As CV3 sais there is not one way to build a stick. Use what works for you and experiment.

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good example of making a cane sure some will find it useful well done CV3


----------

